# excision of vaginal mass



## JLM322 (Feb 6, 2013)

The doctor removed a 10 cm vulvar mass from a patient. The mass was external and pathology determined it was an abnormally large skin tag. I don't want to use skin tag removal because the work was much more extensive than a simple skin tag since the area needed to be cauterized and the site needed to be sutured. What CPT code would be used?


----------



## kvangoor (Feb 7, 2013)

I would use 11420-11426


----------

